# jeweils nach dem entsprechenden Wirkprinzip der eigenen unbewusst ablaufenden Verhaltensmuster



## conderus

Buenos días:

Estoy traduciendo un párrafo de un libro en el que habla del principio de resonancia. Según el autor, este principio es el que determina que a lo largo de nuestra vida atraigamos hacia nosotros cosas como la alegría o la tristeza, la confianza o la desconfianza, el éxito o el fracaso, etc. 

Dicho esto a modo de contexto, me encuentro con la siguiente frase:

"Über das Resonanzprinzip werden vieles angezogen oder abgestossen, jeweils nach dem entsprechenden Wirkprinzip der eigenen unbewusst ablaufenden Verhaltensmuster". 

Es la segunda parte de la frase la que no acabo de entender. Creo que viene a decir algo así pero, francamente, no acabo de entenderlo:

"[...], en cada caso, según el principio activo correspondiente al propio patrón de conducta inconsciente que se desarrolle". 

Si alguien puede explicarlo un poco u ofrecer alguna traducción mejor se lo agradecería. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## elroy

Primero: "werden vieles" no es correcto. Lo correcto es "wird vieles". ¿Es así en el original, o lo has copiado mal?

Segundo: Entiendo "Wirkprinzip" como "el principio de efectos". Es decir, nuestros patrones de conducta ("Verhaltensmuster") tienen efectos: determinan lo que atraigamos.

En cuanto a la traducción, tú sabrás mejor que yo, pero ahí va un borrador:

"[...],lo cual se da en cada caso según el principio correspondiente que determina los efectos de los propios patrones de conducta inconscientes."


----------



## conderus

elroy said:


> Primero: "werden vieles" no es correcto. Lo correcto es "wird vieles". ¿Es así en el original, o lo has copiado mal?
> 
> Segundo: Entiendo "Wirkprinzip" como "el principio de efectos". Es decir, nuestros patrones de conducta ("Verhaltensmuster") tienen efectos: determinan lo que atraigamos.
> 
> En cuanto a la traducción, tú sabrás mejor que yo, pero ahí va un borrador:
> 
> "[...],lo cual se da en cada caso según el principio correspondiente que determina los efectos de los propios patrones de conducta inconscientes."



Hola elroy:

Efectivamente, "werden" es un error mío porque citaba más cosas, de ahí el plural, pero para simplificar la frase las omití y debía haber cambiado el verbo. 

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Me ha servido para entender la idea mucho mejor. 

No sé si eres alemán nativo, yo no, desde luego, pero ¿a ti te suena bien en el original, o te da la sensación de ser algo enrevesado?


----------



## elroy

No soy nativo. No creo que para el alemán sea demasiado enrevesado.


----------



## Tonerl

elroy said:


> No creo que para el alemán sea demasiado enrevesado.



Elroy, tienes más razón que un santo, porque el original NO suena demasiado enrevesado para nosotros los alemanes 
pero un poquito complicado ! 

He aquí una sugerencia para mejor comprensión:
*
Das Resonanzprinzip bewirkt, dass wir - entsprechend der eigenen, unbewusst ablaufenden Verhaltensmuster - Menschen anziehen oder abstoßen.*


----------



## conderus

Muchas gracias por vuestras explicaciones y sugerencias


----------

